# Anyone know about ABS systems in vehicles?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A few weeks ago the ABS light came on in my SUV...brakes work just fine, fluid is fine. It hasn't had the brakes changed and we've had it 3 1/2 years, but I dont' drive it much as it's never been a main vehicle.

BTW, it's a crapmobile <LOL> Oldsmobile Bravada.

If for some reason the ABS should go out, it won't affect my brakes right? Won't cause an accident? Everything feels fine, but I don't know anything at all about the ABS system on vehicles...

Me and the kids are going to see my family over the holiday weekend, it's a 3 1/2 hour drive one way, so this is not something I need right now 

BTW, I do plan on having a mechanic look at it, I am having the tires balanced and checked on Fri...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of cars didn't come with ABS until recent years. As long as it is a issue with the ABS not the regular brakes/ braking system it should be fine. Just be sure the regular brakes are not needing something!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ABS is for "Anti-lock Brakes"..... just means that you could freeze up IF you have to hit the brakes hard. Sometimes it's just a sensor as well that could cause the light to come on, but definately have the mechanic check things out when your tires are checked.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't that a brake thing? lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I was worried my brakes might go out on me LOL I will have them check the brakes, but I think they don't deal with ABS there, I am going to call and ask. I do remember when it happened. I was at the drive through at the bank. I stopped too soon, so I took my foot off the break, let the vehicle roll forward a little more and put my foot down on the brake, and next thing I know I see the light illuminated. I never slam my foot down on the brake, but something that day didn't agree with it....darned computers... I think they do all of this to make it so more things can go wrong and keep the shops/mechanics business booming!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

And they compact the darn motor in there with everything so tight you can't get to anything! I loved my old Chevy; I could climb right up in the engine compartment and work on everything in there.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your breaks could very well go out on you. The issue could be a slow break leak, a blockage in the line so one clylinder isn't getting pressure to break, ect. It really depends on the car and I don't know that one well. I let a LOT of things go on my cars and trucks. LOL But I don't leave it when it's the ABS light

When the ABS came on in both my Dodge and Ford trucks it was cause of a main break line leak, so they did loose breaking power/ brakes. Both were standards so I could pretty much break myself with the gears.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

ABS light has been on for years in my van..lol! Brakes still work. Hubby knows why the light is on, but the brakes are fine. He did get it checked out, though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again, hopefully it's nothing that needs immediate fix. I'll see if the one mechanic can do the tires for me on Fri and give the ABS a look.
I know it has a crappy sensor in the gas tank, something to do with the tank exhaust. It causes it to miss out a tiny bit here and there, but it's been this way since right after we got it - nobody could figure it out! We took it to 3 different mechanics and one said it was the exhaust...we spent a LOT of $$ getting an entire exhaust system on it...  
I'm just trying to make it last until next year....I want to trade it in for a good ol Chevy truck  
It has sooooooo many little issues.... if we had only known at the time they didn't make these vehicles anymore for a reason!
Oh and did I mention it has a tiny radiator leak? We used the radiator leak stuff in it this past winter and that solved that problem, I'll be sure to put more in it before we leave. 
it's just crazy  The last car I had was a nice car, we had it for years, but it became possessed...NOT KIDDING...
And now this vehicle...They were both green...maybe it's time to get something red, blue, anything but green LOL


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

PLEASE BE CAREFUL!

I would have thought all was fine too... but...

A week or so ago, I was driving home & some jerk ran thru his RED light and I had to SLAM on the brakes in my Dodge truck to get stopped & not completely kill Mr. StupidHead in his tiny car. :roll: After that incident the steering felt kinda funny, and the truck wasnt driving nearly as straight & true as she usual does. Nothing serious but after a day or so I thought maybe it needed an alignment or something. I never put 2+2 or thought it had anything to do with the near-accident. I did take it to a tire place & have the tires rotated & balanced, thinking that'd help/fix it. It didn't really.
But I had to deliver some goats 5 hrs away & bring some back.. I was on the main freeway 99% of the time...but of course just as I reached the moutainous region where the roads get winding and the downgrade is 6%-9% I heard a big clank & lost probably 80% of my brakes AND steering, travelling about 70mph on moutainous roads!!! NOT GOOD!! Eventually we limped about 2 hrs down the road to the next big town & took it in for repair. Crazy enough, it turned out to be the ABS system... apparently it's supposed to release & reset itself or something?? But for some reason my didn't which caused the brakes to go out. It was _*extremely*_ scary, with just myself & my daughter in the truck and baby goaties in the back.
This happened just the other day, Saturday??, and it's certainly no joke, as it still has me nervous. And I do A LOT of driving & transportation.
PLEASE be careful and have a mechanic do one of those free inspections to be certain you are alright for the time being.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Let me start by saying I have been certified mechanic for 10 yrs......don't assume it's nothing serious. Take it to a shop that has a scantool to hook up and pull the codes and do a visual inspection, they can tell you what made the light come on.....also if it needs immediate attention or not! When it comes to your brakes "guessing" could be a fatal mistake!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Tracy that is SCARY! 
Thanks Farmgirl! 
I am waiting for the only shop to open so I can call them, I have to go into town this afternoon so I may see if I can stop by today instead of waiting until Friday. 
Fingers crossed it's nothing major, I really don't have the $$ for a major fix right now


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Same thing happened to me. Light came on, then about a week later, brakes started grinding on the rotors. Fortunately, my father knows something about it and took them apart to check them out. Turns out the calipers that hold the pads had frozen shut. He was able to fix it, but it was going to get really dangerous, really quickly. Bottom line - I know it's expensive, but everyone's right. You need to get it checked...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

There is hope....
This is no Les Schwab commercial but that is where I took my truck in my emergency situation.... I called the Grants Pass Les Schwab as soon as it happened and they CAREFULLY and REASSURINGLY explained how to get there as safe as possible, they even offered to drive out and get us! Once I got there, they were almost literally waiting at the door to help me & fix the problem!! Amazing people there!! BIG thanks to them! They spent 2.5 hrs tearing the front end apart, all wheels off, checking EVERYTHING that could even remotely be the problem. They did test drives, they carefully watched over the goaty & my daughter while I did a test drive. They helped load/unload my BIG extra large crate w/the goaty numberous times from the back of the truck.
These guys were ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!
And when it was all said and done... they charged me *NOTHING*! Seriously! They said they didn't "actually" replace anything, just took it all apart & put it back together correctly and some touchups...but they wouldn't charge me a penny! I was floored!
I will FOREVER be a Les Schwab fan after my amazing treatment there! Hooray for Les Schwab Grants Pass, Oregon!!

So...point to the story is they may not have to really charge you much at all...but you'll be safe & that's what's best .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is awesome Traci!!! When I was reading I was like man I wonder how much that cost LOL So very cool!!! I am glad you guys are okay, so very scary! I would have been a nervous wreck! My biggest fear about driving home is auto problems/accidents. I've never had a major issue, but doesn't ease the worry!

I had the sensor read this morning and he said it's the left front speed sensor. He wanted to charge nearly $250 to fix it...the part is $100... $150 for labor? Seriously? The whole hub would need to be replaced.

I asked a guy in the auto parts store who is very knowledgable, and he told me it is not something I have to get fixed immediately. He also gave me the # to a trusted mechanic who I didn't think did ABS work.

WHEW.

I am going to have the tires rotated tomorrow, and probably going to put some good used tires on the back. I really don't want to put new tires on the back until we have to do all 4 tires <We had 2 new tires put on the front about 2 years ago that are in good shape>. 
Honestly, by the time the front tires need replaced, I am hoping to have something different! I just don't want to sink too much $$ into this thing, but I definitely want it to be safe.

If I had a regular job with an income I'd make sure everything was up to par all times, but it's hard not having a regular income. I love staying home with my kids and the goats, but mama needs $$$ LOL I love my photography income but it's just sooooo sporadic since I concentrate on horse stuff <spring/fall are pretty much it for any income in that dept.>.
I honestly think when my kids start school I am going to try and find a job...I really do miss having an income of my own.Besides my 4yo might be going to preschool this year


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

So glad it turned out to be the speed sensor and not a major issue!! Just an FYI many auto shops mark up their parts and charge outragous labor rates .....our local parts store sends me lots of customers in your situation. I have them buy their own parts (no mark up) and labor rate is less than half what the shops in town charge. Your local parts store will know who in the area does good work and is reasonably priced. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I was so worried it was something drastic that had to be fixed 'right now.' I'm taking it down tomorrow to get some back tires on it, and have everything balanced, fluids checked, etc. Fingers crossed nothing drastic comes up!


----------

